# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Καλώς τις δέχτηκα!!!

## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια!!
Επισημως εχω στην κατοχη μου και κοτες Serama!!! Πανεμορφες, αξιαγαπητες και τοσοδουλικες!!!
Δεν εβγαλα φωτογραφιες γιατι δεν καθονται και ζουμ δεν εχω αλλα θα σας δειξω πως ειναι περιπου!!!
Αυτο που θελω να μαθω περισσοτερο ειναι τι χρειαζονται στην διατροφη τους περισσοτερο απο ολες τις αλλες κοτες?

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν σεραφειμ.....!!!!!!!

*σιγουρα χρειαζεται μια καλη περιφραξη

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζήσουν... αλλά δεν θα πω πως είναι πολύ όμορφες, αντιθέτως!  :Happy: 
Καλά το στην μέση μέρος ( κοιλιά κ.τ.λ ) που έχει πάει!!!!

Εγώ βλέπω μόνο το θώρακα, το κεφάλι, την ουρά και τα φτερά πτήσης!  :winky:  Χαχαχαχα... πολύ αστείες αν και φαίνονται χαζές!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Σεραφειμ να τις χαιρεσαι!!! πολυ καμαρωτες στεκονται.

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ειναι ετσι απο κοντα οι δικες μου!!! Αυτες ζουνε και σε κλουβι Χαρη κανονικα!! Εκει γινεται η αναπαραγωγη τους κυριως!!! Εγω τις εχω σε εναν φιλο μου που εχει χωριατικες και μπασταρδεμενες νανες με κοτες(προς το παρον)!!! Δεν πετανε πολυ!!!
Σας ευχαριστω ολους!!!

----------


## olga

> Σεραφειμ να τις χαιρεσαι!!! πολυ καμαρωτες στεκονται.


καμαρωτές καμαρωτές σαν περιστέρια!!χαχαχα

Να τις χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Peri27

Να τις χαιρεσαι :-) εγω γλυκουλες τις βρισκω :-) αντε να δουμε κ τις δικες σου :-)

----------

